# Gallipolis Blues?



## CatBait (May 29, 2016)

First time taking boat to Ohio river. Was just wander if there are any good places in that area to catch some nice blue cats? Thank you.......


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Wink wink there are no blues in that area. That area has some big flatheads and most folks target them but blues can be caught up to almost 60 lbs are in the area. Good luck


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Heres one from that area ,


----------



## CatBait (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info Salmonid. Theres only 1 place here in central Ohio to catch blues and it is nothing like the Ohio river.. If you dont mind me picking your brain. If i put in at the Gallipolis park.. Where would you suggest heading to? I dont expect you to give me your honey holes. Just I am taking my father in law down there and want to try and give a fishing trip he can brag about at the VFW lol.


----------

